# center console addition



## seaarc (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been tinkering again. I added a console to my boat last year but decided I did not like it where it was so i moved it to the center. I know how yall like pics so here ya go.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job! 8)


----------



## redbug (Mar 23, 2009)

looks great!!!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 6, 2009)

HOLY COW!






Seriously though, that is exactly what I want to do with my boat. I am starting with a simple flat bottom, 12' jon boat and have been looking for a center console idea. This is really great work! =D> 

Bufford


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks great! Very clean install!


----------



## seaarc (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I really like the way it turned out it does just what I was wanting. Keeps the boat balanced and some of the cold morning air off of me  

Dave

ps. more to come; thinking about a livewell and built-in tackle storage.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 8, 2009)

I am a *total newbie* to this so can I ask where you got the controls for such a setup? The steering and throttle setup? Right now I only run a trolling motor but would like to put a small gas one in eventually but I want a center console for balance and weight distribution.

Any advice woudl be appreciated.

Bufford


----------



## seaarc (Apr 8, 2009)

I found this old motor at a local dealer and he had throttle controls that would work with it. I bought the stearing wheel and cable from a boat supply store. You will have to determine where you want your console mounted in the boat and then take measurements for the stearing cable because they come in all different lengths. My cable was made by Teleflex. You can get more information from there web site. As far as the console I built it from 2x2's and plywood. Good luck let me know if you have any more questions. Oh yea I forgot about the jack plate. The reason for it is because the motor I found was a long shaft and my transom was too short for it so I found this mini jack plate to raise it up to the proper height. Chances are if you find a motor with remote stearing it will be a long shaft. Unless you have a tall transom you will need to adress that by either building it up or use a jack plate. Ok enough of my rambling :lol: 
Good luck.

Dave


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply man and that gives me a place to start looking around. Again, great work!

Bufford


----------



## brewfish (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool deal, love the center console. I would love to put one in mine but I'm too greedy with my space so tiller will have to do.


----------



## joho5 (Apr 20, 2009)

How long is your boat? I have a 14' 48" at the floor that I want to do this with.

I love it. Is your floor just on the ribs? Or did you raise it?


----------



## seaarc (Apr 20, 2009)

joho5 said:


> How long is your boat? I have a 14' 48" at the floor that I want to do this with.
> 
> I love it. Is your floor just on the ribs? Or did you raise it?



Mine is 14' long as well and 48" at the floor. The front and rear decks are raised and I removed the center bench and cut down 2x4's to the height of the ribs and mounted them to 3/4 plywood for the flooring. Look at my photo gallary and you will see several pics of the build.

Dave


----------



## joho5 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love it...so if you took your bench seat out in the middle, I guess you just framed the end of your deck.

Its nice...does that 25 move it along pretty good.

I have a 1988 Evinrude 25hp and I am looking to get some controls for it, but I dont know whats compatible. I have access to a junk boat yard down the road, but I am not sure what will work with it and what wont.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 20, 2009)

joho5 said:


> I love it...so if you took your bench seat out in the middle, I guess you just framed the end of your deck.
> 
> Its nice...does that 25 move it along pretty good.
> 
> I have a 1988 Evinrude 25hp and I am looking to get some controls for it, but I dont know whats compatible. I have access to a junk boat yard down the road, but I am not sure what will work with it and what wont.



Yea I framed it in. By myself it does 22mph gps and my buddy went the other day and it dropped to 20mph gps. Bassboy1 is the one to ask about your motor he's like a JohnnyRude guru.

Dave


----------



## joho5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Did you cut a spot through the ribs where the steering cables and stuff could run along? Or when you said you used 2x4's did you come up from the ribs, leaving that space?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## MikeA57 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm curious about how you attached it to the floor. "L" brackets, wood bracing or what? Thanks!

Oh yeah, I read your other thread about modding out that boat where you said you live in Valley Station. I grew up in L'ville myself. I'm from between Okolona and Fern Creek. I had a cousin that had Al's Bait Shop out on Dixie Hwy back in the 60's. (Man, I spent so much time there drooling over all the baits in that glass enclosed bait carouosel. Sorry, random flashback from an old fart.) 

Mike


----------



## seaarc (Apr 22, 2009)

joho5 said:


> Did you cut a spot through the ribs where the steering cables and stuff could run along? Or when you said you used 2x4's did you come up from the ribs, leaving that space?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt



The cables run along the right side and then drop down to the floor and run between the ribs and 2x4's over to a hole in the floor under the console. The 2x4's are cut down to be the same heigth as the ribs and then run parallel with the ribs to support the flooring between the ribs.

Dave


----------



## seaarc (Apr 22, 2009)

MikeA57 said:


> I'm curious about how you attached it to the floor. "L" brackets, wood bracing or what? Thanks!
> 
> Oh yeah, I read your other thread about modding out that boat where you said you live in Valley Station. I grew up in L'ville myself. I'm from between Okolona and Fern Creek. I had a cousin that had Al's Bait Shop out on Dixie Hwy back in the 60's. (Man, I spent so much time there drooling over all the baits in that glass enclosed bait carouosel. Sorry, random flashback from an old fart.)
> 
> Mike



Mike,

I know that bait shop but have never been in there. Where do you call home now? As far as how I attached the console to the floor is I just screwed thru the framing right into the 3/4" flooring.

Dave


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice build and explanations - that was a sweet little project


----------



## seaarc (Apr 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Very nice build and explanations - that was a sweet little project



Thanks Captain. I really enjoyed using it this week and thought of more things I can do to it. Will it ever end?

Dave


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2009)

seaarc said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice build and explanations - that was a sweet little project
> ...




It does end when you realize that you are spending more time screwing around with your boat to go fishing then you actually spend fishing


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, your console is exactly the way I would set it up my self!

Ok, I've gotta ask... I see your anchormate has rope on the reel and a line is going from the reel to the anchor housing. But no anchor?


----------



## seaarc (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> Very nice, your console is exactly the way I would set it up my self!
> 
> Ok, I've gotta ask... I see your anchormate has rope on the reel and a line is going from the reel to the anchor housing. But no anchor?



Thanks Cheesball and as far as the anchor goes, I don't like to leave it hanging outside of the boat. I'm worried that it would release and drop down while trailering the boat, so I put inside the boat.

Dave


----------



## RStewart (Apr 26, 2009)

what no hotfoot? very nice set up.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 26, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> what no hotfoot? very nice set up.



:lol: 8)


----------



## dunk50 (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice!! I want it to!!

I just posted a thread about doing the center console and then saw your thread. Do you have any photos of how you ran the steering cable and shift cable. I can't really see them very well on your post. Did you run into any specific problems. I had a post of my boat and it is below. Thanks for any help you can give me.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8057


----------

